# Immigration for Canada Eligiblity



## Abdul Quddoos (Jan 15, 2021)

Hi guys, I am apply to CANADA Immigration, I have experience with followings steps,

1. Draftsman(mechanical) in 2002 (11 years experience)
2. Diploma if Mechanical Engineering 2014 (7 Years Experience as assistant engineer)
3. BS mechanical Engineering 2020 (1 Years with Mechanical Engineering)
Now I am 37 years old, How much IELTS band required? Please suggest me can I go with my BS degree or Diploma for applying?


----------



## JGK (Dec 12, 2009)

Have you looked at the official Canadian immigration website, it will provide a lot of the information you need. 

We are not immigration consultants so asking specifics is not likely to get you the answers you want.

What I can say is that, in Canada, the title "Engineer" is a profession which is "regulated" legally. To call yourself an Engineer, you need to hold a P.Eng designation. In Canada. That requires a 4-year degree plus 4 years of training under supervision. Depending upon where you want to emigrate to (province), you will need to contact the provincial institute to see what additional exams/education is needed to set you on that road.

Also, from just reading your post, I think you will seriously need to improve your written English to meet the requirement.


----------

